# nice raspberry ripple



## tr1cky (16/10/15)

mixed this last week just tried it and it loverly

10% Raspberry (TPA)
8% Vanilla Custard (CAP)
1% Vanillin (TPA)
3% Koolada (TPA)
1% Ethyl Maltol

only going to get better with time carnt wait

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (16/10/15)

tr1cky said:


> mixed this last week just tried it and it loverly
> 
> 10% Raspberry (TPA)
> 8% Vanilla Custard (CAP)
> ...


that does look yummy


----------

